# Sw 22



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

I tried to post a picture of my new target pistol I am building, but no go.
Am I still on probation or am I missing something ?
Thanks
Ron


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Try logging out, closing your browser to flush the cookies, then crank it back up to relog back into the forum. See if that works for you.


----------



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

*I did it*








The image actually transferred.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice looking pistol. S&W did a good job with the victory.


----------



## Multiracer (Feb 7, 2017)

I agree, it fires nice right out of the box. The fiber optic sights were very nice.
I get better with it every time I practice.


----------

